# New Holland TC55DA EHSS PTO PROBLEM



## Twistedgrip (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a TC55DA with EHSS. I have owned this tractor for approximately 10 years. I was bush hogging yesterday without any issues. I pull a 8' pull type BUSHOG cutter, usually pull in 2nd gear, mid range, at rated rpm with no issues at all. Tractor pulls and cuts exceptionally well. 
Well... today I went out to continue cutting and my PTO would not "come up to speed", it would speed up and slow down but never run like it has been running. Speed would change both up and down while engine rpm remained the same. Its acting like a fluid problem, checked fluid level and it is good. The engagement lever is free without binding, it was working fine yesterday, the fluid level is good. I can hear what sounds like a pump cavitation noise when engine rpm is down low enough to hear the transmission housing noises while the pto is still engaged.
Any suggestions???


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When was the fluid and filters last changed? The electrohydraulic shift valve is intolerant of any contamination in the transmission oil, and suffers from electrolysis and will stick. However, noise is usually a seal in the internal transmission clutch pack.


----------

